# RIFT - was bietet es beim lvln wirklich



## Azerak (27. März 2011)

*Ding* Gratulation sie haben das Maximallevel!

Gestern war es dann soweit - mein zwergischer Kleriker erreichte Stufe 50.
Das Leveln hat einige Eindrücke hinterlassen - viel Gutes und genauso viel Negatives.

Im nachfolgenden will ich meine Erfahrungen zu RIFT erläutern - wie viel Next-Gen-MMO steckt in Trions
Spiel wirklich?
*Ich möchte darauf hinweisen dass dies hier meine Erfahrungen und Meinungen wiedergibt - Alle die keine 
Kritik an ihrem vermeintlichen Heiligengral vertragen sollten es lassen dies zu lesen.*


*Erste Schritte:*

RIFT kommt mit einem Launcher daher in welchem ihr euch anmeldet - dementsprechend startet das Spiel
erst wenn ihr euch erfolgreich eingeloggt habt sowie das Spiel aktualisiert habt.
Für manche scheint das relativ irrelevant doch es gibt einige die sich mit einer Desktop-Tastatur wie es sie 
zb bei Kaspersky gibt sicherer fühlen. Ob es Sinn macht ist hier nicht die Frage - dennoch ist die Möglichkeit
ohne weiteres gegeben.


Beim ersten Start werdet ihr mit einem Intro begrüßt - ich für meinen Teil fand es sah aus als solle es vornehmlich
13-16 jährige Animefans ansprechen die auf tolle Schriften stehen - auch die Synchronsprecher waren typisch-Deutsch
und fielen negativ auf. Aber es ist ja nur ein einmaliges Intro weshalb das hier nur geschmackssache ist und sich
nicht aufs Spiel bezieht.

Als nächstes stand die Wahl des Shards auf dem Plan (Für alle die damit Nichts anfangen können - das ist einfach eine 
nicht ganz so oft benutzte Bezeichnung für "Servers" o. "Realms") nachdem die ersten sich förmlich auf die Server quetschten
nahm ich nach gut 15 Minuten einen der neu hochgefahrenen Server - Immerwacht PVE.



Die Charactererstellung:

Nun steht man vor der Qual der Wahl: Kämpft man im Namen der Vigilie oder stellt man sich ihnen entgegen und nimmt Platz
in den Reihen der Skeptiker?  Mir als Zwergen-Fan blieb da natürlich keine Wahl ;-)

Kurze Fakten zu den Rassen: 
Es gibt insgesamt 6 Rassen also jeweils 3 pro Fraktion, die da wären:

Wächter:
Mathosianer: normale Menschen
Hochelfen: Elben/Elfen wie man sie kennt - so hübsch dass sie hässlich sind mit Spitzenohren ;-P
Zwerge: no comment

Skeptiker:
Eth: normale Menschen
Kelari: Elben/Elfen mit lila/blauer Haut und zu meist schwarzen Augen
Bahmi: bodybuilder Menschenrasse ;-)

Gäbe es einen Regler für Proportionen gäbe es also effektiv 
1 Menschen, 
1 Elfen,
und 1 Zwergen-Rasse

(Ich sehe hier jetzt zwischen den Unterschiedenen wie Haarfarben und Frisuren ab es geht reinweg über die 
Rassen)

Man muss sich hier schnell damit abfinden dass so gut wie alle gleich aussehen insbesondere mit anzeigten Helm.
Die Rassenfähigkeiten stelle ich mal in den Hintergrund die sind vollkommen irrelevant.


Hat man sich für ein Volk entschiedenen muss man eine von 4 Klassen wählen, die da wären:
-Krieger
-Kleriker
-Schurke
-Magier

Jede dieser Klassen hat 9 "Talentbäume". Nach diesen so genannten Seelen richtet sich die Spielweise.
Ein Character kann 3 Seelen gleichzeitig aktiv haben und die Talentpunkte die er kriegt bei einem Stufenaufstieg
frei verteilen. Dies erlaubt eine große Anzahl an Kombinationen.

Diese Seelen erlauben dem Character sehr flexibel zu sein.
RIFT bewahrt das alte: Tank, Heiler, DD und Supporter System. Hier eine kurze Auflistung was mit welcher Klasse
machbar ist:

Krieger:  Melee DD, Range DD (Nachm Patch stark beschnitten), Tank
Kleriker: Range DD, Melee DD, Tank, Tankheiler, Gruppenheiler, HoT-Heiler, Supporter 
Magier: Range DD, extrem starker Supporter in Form von Heilung 
Schurke: Melee DD, Range DD, Tank , extrem starker Support im Form von Buffs/Heilung

In eine Seele kann man maximal 51 Punkte stecken. Auf level 50 hat man 66 Punkte zur freien Verfügung. Diese höhere
Anzahl kommt daher da man alle 3 Level einen zusätzlichen Talentpunkt vergeben kann.



Hat man sich auch über die Wahl der Klasse den Kopf zerbrochen geht es auf nach Telara der Zukunft.
Ein Tutorialfenster hilft euch dabei die Steuerung von RIFT zu erlernen. Leute die Spiele wie WoW 
gespielt haben können das Tutorial direkt wegdrücken.

Das Interface zeigt sich im altbekannten Design.
Portait 
Ziel Portait
Minikarte oben Rechts
Aktionsleiste unten 
Taschenplätze
ein kleines Menü zum aufklappen von Fenstern.

Das Interface ist in jeglicher Hinsicht selbsterklärend. Die Symbole machen Sinn - man kann sich schnell denken was 
aufploppt wenn man dies oder jenes drückt und kann mit leichtigkeit verändert werden wie man es möchte: alle frames sind
verschiebbar.

Bevor ihr euch jedoch in den Kampf gegen euren ersten Mob begeben könnt erwartet euch eine weitere Wahl:
Die eurer ersten Seele. 8 Seelen zum durchschauen und lesen.
Man kann hier grundsätzlich nichts falsch machen - denn man kriegt im Tutorial 3 Seelen und kann den Rest
über Quests ab level 13 erhalten und beim Lehrer wechseln wie man fröhlich ist. 

Das Startgebiet ist reinweg darauf ausgelegt die Leute ins Spiel zu bringen. Man macht hier wiedermal bekanntschaft
mit den Standart 0-8-15 Quests wie Sammle X Schwerter, Töte Y Skeptiker, Benutze Z Schalter.
Von Next-Gen-MMO war dort nichts zu sehen. Ich nenne hier als Beispiel mal Allods wo der Start wirklich schön gemacht
war. Die Quests waren zwar auch gewöhnlich allerdings war die Umgebung auf dem Luftschiff so gut gemacht dass man
darauf gar nicht achtete.
Hier allerdings kam bei mir entäuschung auf - klar es ist nur das Startgebiet. Allerdings ist das in der Beta das
Aushängeschild womit man die Spieler sofort an den Bildschirm heften kann.
Nach 6 Leveln voller Sammle dies mache das Quests erreichte ich die richtige Welt - und hier konnte RIFT einiges 
Wett machen.



*Rifts, Invasionen und Events:*

Die RIFTs die überall enstehen machen großen Spaß. Einige sind langweilige X Monster tauchen auf - töte sie! Rifts 
wiederrum andere sind so gebaut dass man etwas machen muss wie Konsolen betätigen. 
Allerdings sind geschätzte 95% der RIFTs diese X Monster tauchen auf Varianten.
Diese können allerdings die ersten 20 Level sehr gut unterhalten. Es macht Spaß in öffentlichen Gruppen zusammen
die Gegner zu beackern die erscheinen - er fördert das Gruppenspiel, jedoch wenig die Kommunikation, denn 
irgendwas schreiben muss man bei diesen Rifts nicht.

Es gibt da aber noch die großen Rift Events. Während dieser Großangriffe erscheinen je nach Event einige Rifts
die geschlossen werden müssen oder Invasionen.

Invasionen sind kleine Gruppen von Monstern - manche sind Elite manche alleine machbar - die in einem Rift spawnen 
und ein festes Ziel haben. Sie laufen also über die Wege bis zu ihrem Ziel und töten dort alle NPCs.
Danach beschwören sie ein Signal was immun gegen Angriffe ist bis alle Feinde tot sind. 
Die NPCs respawnen nicht bis dieses Signal vernichtet worden ist. 
Diese Invasionen machen die Umgebung relativ dynamisch - aber auch nur relativ. Denn die Invasionen sind stroh dumm.
Sie haben ein Ziel und laufen dorthin. Sollte da schon eine Invasion sein stört sie das nicht.
Das Ziel wird nicht geändert und sie beschwören auch kein 2tes Signal- sie stellen sich einfach dazu.



Im Silberwald - also dem Gebiet nach dem Startgebiet bei den Wächtern - gibt es 1 extrem großes Event.
Dies löst bei neuen Spielern ein WOAH!-Gefühl aus. Riesige Monstren, etliche Invasionen und Rifts und alles
müssen die Spieler an allen enden der Map bekämpfen.
Dies war der Auslöser für mich Rift weiterzuspielen.

Allerdings um es vorweg zu nehmen: Solch ein großartiges Event gibt nach dem Silberwald nicht mehr.
Die Events in den weiteren Gebieten sind nicht mehr so extrem in Szene gesetzt.Anmerkung: 


Lari schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch größere Events, welche aber auch nur starten, wenn wirklich viel in der Zone los ist.
> Also es gibt sie, aber sie kommen selten



Habe persönlich beim Leveln nicht ein einziges dieser Events miterlebt - kann dazu wenig sagen. 


Die meisten folgen alle dem selben Muster. 
Nur ändert sich die Priorität: Während man bei einem Event 30 Rifts schließen und 10 Invasionen stoppen muss, 
ist das Verhältnis bei einem anderen Rift andersrum.

Mehr schein als sein?  Im bezug auf die Rifts muss Ich hier mit einem klaren Ja antworten.
Es fehlt noch einiges wo Trion aber noch viel Zeit hat nachzuliefern.



Aber zurück zur eigentlichen Welt und den Quests.

Die Gebiete sind alle vollkommen anders aufgebaut. Hier ein Wald, dort eine Ebene, dort eine verschneite Berglandschaft
oder eine Wüste.
Sie sind allesamt schön aufgebaut und in jedem Gebiet gibt es eine Questreihe die sich auf die Vorfälle
in eben diesem Gebiet bezieht. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das es zu viele Ebenen gibt - ein wenig Trist an manchen Stellen.

Wo wir wieder bei den Quests wären. Fakt ist dass RIFT in Sachen Quests nichts anders macht und erst recht nichts
besonders. Es sind überall normale X-töten, Y-aufheben oder benutze-Z Quests. 
"We are not in Azeroth anymore" - so lautet einer ihrer Werbeslogans. Allerdings wünschte ich mir das beim Questen
nicht nur 1 mal - wer auf toll in Szene gesetzte Quests hofft wie sie es sie in Cataclysm zu hauf gibt wird hier nicht fündig.
Anmerkung:

```
Dies bezieht sich NICHT auf den Story-Hintergrund der Quests. Dieser ist je nach Questreihe sehr unterhaltsam.
Auch ziele ich damit nicht auf Fahrzeuge oder ähnliches sondern lediglich darauf, dass es Quests indem die NPCs auch mal
mit einander oder mit dem Spieler agieren eigtl gar nicht gibt.
```






*Instanzen:*

Ich habe bis auf die 2 Skeptikerinstanzen alle besucht. 
Es waren 8 an der Zahl. Einige Bosse waren sehr unterhaltsam doch insgesamt waren die Instanzen eher entäuschend.
Es gab auch hier keine Innovation. Man bedient sich an etlichen Mechaniken die man aus WoW kennt. 
Hinter Eisblöcken verstecken, wachsenden und explodierenden Pilzen ausweichen, Void Zones gabs an jeder Ecke 
oder einfach nur spawnende Adds / Schwanzfeger / knockbacks / AoE.
Besonders die AoE Bosse sind sehr unangenehm - ich habe keinen Boss mit kontinuierlichen, mäßigen AoE entdeckt.
Wenn ein Boss AoE konnte waren es bisher immer welche die die Gruppe auf 30% brachten. Dementsprechend brauchte man
extreme Gruppenheilung was wenig Spaß machte. 

Das Aussehen der Instanzen war dennoch sehr schön - es machte Spaß sie 1 oder 2 mal durchzuspielen.
Zu mehr konnte ich mich nicht durchringen.

Die erste Expertenini folgte auch 15minuten nach meinem 50-Erfolg. 
Hier mischten sich bei einigen Bossen die Mechaniken wie Void zones + Verlangsamen oder  Anstürmen wenn zu weit weg +
DoT wenn man am Boss dran steht. Inwiefern sich das weiterzieht kann ich zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht sagen.

Bieten die Instanzen ein Next Gen Feeling? 
Leider nein. Hier fehlt einfach die Innovation z.B. Interaktionen mit der Umgebung.
Somit bleiben Bosskämpfe das was sie in jedem MMO zuvor auch waren.




*PVP:*
RIFT bietet zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt 4 Schlachtfelder.

Das erste wäre der schwarze Garten.
In diesem ist es das Ziel einen Hauer des Regulos der in der Mitte des Schlachtfelds erscheint dem Gegner vor der Nase wegzuschnappen.
Der Spieler der den Hauer erbeutet hat kriegt kontinuierlich Schaden der mit der Zeit immer stärker wird.
Während dieser Zeit erhält die Gruppe des Spieler mit dem Hauer Punkte - Auch durch töten von feindlichen Spielern erhält man diese.
Je näher man der Mitte ist mit dem Hauer desto mehr Punkte kriegt man.
Ziel ist es 500 Punkte zu erreichen.


Das zweite ist der Kodex.
Es gibt 4 Stationen auf dem Schlachtfeld die man einnehmen kann.
1 von diesen Stationen ist der Kodex. Dieser gibt mehr Punkte als die restlichen Stationen.
Hier ist es das Ziel möglichst viele Stationen zu erobern/zu halten um wie auch im schwarzen Garten das Punkte Cap zu erreichen.


Das dritte ist das Weißfall Schlachtfeld
Ein normales CTF Schlachtfeld. Groß anmerken muss man hier nichts.


Zum vierten kann ich so nichts schreiben.
Immerwacht hat Wartezeiten von 30min+ für ein bg. 

Die PVP Seele bietet einige Talente um die Überlebensfähigkeit gegen Spieler zu erhöhen bzw den Kampf
kontrollierter zu machen (Fast alle wirken nur gegen Spieler)

Dennoch wird dadurch PVE und PVP nicht getrennt denn die Fähigkeiten der PVP Seele sind nur Ergänzungen.

Insgesamt in keinster weise eine Neuerung. Nur das Seelensystem bringt mehr Dynamik hinein als bei vielen anderen Spielen.



*Weiteres:*
Kommen wir mal zu 2 anderen Teilen des Spiels: Artefakte und  Erfolge.
Artefakte sind Items die als leuchtende Kugeln überall in der Welt rumliegen. Diese kann man benutzen und somit 
zu einer Sammlung hinzufügen. Jedes dieser Items gehört zu 1 Sammlung (manche zu 2en) die aus X verschiedenen
Artefakten besteht. Findet ihr alle Artefakte einer Sammlung kriegt ihr eine Belohnung.
Das System ist nett - wer gerne durch die Welt läuft um sowas zu komplettieren wird mit dem System sicher froh.
Ich werde dieses System allerdings nicht weiter verfolgen. Wenn man was rumliegt wird es mitgenommen aber 
explizit hinterherlaufen nicht.

Kommen wir zu den Erfolgen.
Es gibt Zonen bezogene Erfolge und Dungeon bezogene. Die Erfolge der einzelnen Zonen bieten wenig Spaß. 
Sie bestehen meist aus Springe dort runter oder finde alle Höhlen Vorraussetzung.
Es gibt so gut wie keine Spaßigen Erfolge - außer die Rätsel auf die ich aber nicht groß eingehen werde.
(Es gibt pro Gebiet 1 verstecktes Rätsel - diese sind sehr unterhaltsam und einige auch extrem schwer)

Die Dungeon-Erfolge sind ähnlich wie die aus WoW. Kein Gruppenmitglied darf sterben usw.
Dies ist auch gut so denn dieses System ist in seiner Form schon sehr durchdacht und macht Spaß.





*Mein Fazit:*

Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bei den Seelen macht Spaß ist allerdings gar nicht so flexibel wie es dem Anschein
macht. Einige Kombinationen ergänzen sich kaum oder machen im Endeffekt im Vergleich zum Rest wenig Sinn.
Dennoch machen die Seelen Spaß zu spielen.

Mir hat das Leveln unterschiedlich viel Spaß gemacht. Mal war die Umgebung sehr unterhaltsam und mal war es einfach
zum sterben langweilig.
Leveln ging insgesamt sehr fix und die Berufe waren nebenbei geskillt und brauchten keine große Aufmerksamkeit.

Alles in Allem:
"Next-gen-MMO" da hat Trion den Mund zu voll genommen.
Rift ist so wie es ist ein solides MMORPG welches den Standarts und altbekannten System treu bleibt. 
Allerdings sollte man hier keine riesigen Innovationen erwarten - noch nicht.

Man darf gespannt sein wie es sich entwickelt denn das Grundgerüst steht.



Wer Fragen oder Anmerkungen hat kann sie hier gerne Posten.
Wie seht ihr das?  Ist es für euch ein Next-Gen-MMO? Und wenn ja warum?
Was ist für euch dass was euch an RIFT fesselt? 
Habt ihr besonders positive und/oder (noch) negative Punkte?


----------



## Drakhgard (27. März 2011)

Kritik soweit keine, war ein recht sachliches Review... Allerdings einen Hinweis: "Shard" ist keine Neuschöpfung von Trion, sondern die Bezeichnung "Shard" für einen Server gab es schon in Ultima Online


----------



## Azerak (27. März 2011)

Ok gefixt.

Will ja keine Unwahrheiten stehen lassen ;-)
Naja Kritik steht überall zwischendurch mit drin - zb bei den Invasionen dass sie das Ziel nicht wechseln. Das sollte schon drin sein (:


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2011)

Ein Next-Gen-MMO ist es für mich auch nicht. Dafür gibt es zu wenig Neues. Wirklich neu ist in der From ja nur die Sache mit den Rifts und ausgehend von diesen halt die Invasionen auf die Quest-Hubs.
Aber sonst sehe ich da jetzt nicht viel Next-Gen. Die Grafik ist in Ordnung und was den Rest betrifft setzt man fast durchgängig auf altbewährten. Was deine Aussage mit den Quests angeht, kann ich soweit auch zustimmen. Bisher hatte ich nur Standardkost. PvP ist auch 08/15. Leider!

Dennoch macht es mir Spass und ist für mich persönlich unterm Strich immo das mmo, was mir am meisten zusagt. Potential nach oben ist aber noch massig gegeben. Vor allem, was PvP angeht, denn auch in Rift wird es nicht solange dauern, bis mir dieses Szenarien-Gedöns genauso zum Hals rauswächst, wie die BG's in Wow. Von den Skill-Möglichkeiten find ich Rift immo eindeutig am besten. Gefällt mir weitaus mehr, als dieser mittlerweile völlig zusammengemanschte Einheitsbrei in Wow. Berufe, naja...sind halt Berufe. Machen immo Spass, aber sind jetzt nichts besonderes.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. März 2011)

Der Kritik kann ich so weit zustimmen. Ich bin bislang mit dem Main erst 22, aber ich merke schon, dass die Lust nachlässt. Die Quests sind wirklich alle gleich, es gibt nur drei Typen: Sammeln, töten oder benutzen. Man kann zwar mit dem PvP recht gut leveln, aber bei den Skeptikern dauert es oft 15 Minuten, bis es aufgeht. Man kann zwar nun sagen, dass das bei WoW in Classic auch nicht anders war, aber die Entwickler haben doch gesehen, dass mit WotLK und Cata auch innovatives Leveln mit Fahrzeugen, Bombardements usw. möglich ist. Davon ist bei Rift keine Spur - die Geschichte wirkt auch eher lahm erzählt, ich hab die Texte alle durchgelesen, aber wirklich spannend sind sie ab Level 6 nicht mehr. 

Mein Haupkritikpunkt: Man kann sich gar nicht von anderen Spielern absetzen. Die Rassen haben zwar einige Merkmale wie Falten, Größe, Augenform etc. aber unterm Strich sehen sie doch immer gleich aus. Da bietet sogar WoW mehr, mit Aion oder AoC kann man das gar nicht vergleichen.

Die Rüstungen... tja, ich hab bis Level 22 und auch im AH ganze drei verschiedene Modelle für die Brust gefunden und drei oder vier für die Beine. Die unterschiedlichen Farben lasse ich mal außen vor. Das ist doch ein schlechter Witz, oder? Fast jedes Item das man bekommt, sieht genauso aus wie das vorherige. Und die Items auf Level 50 unterscheiden sich von ihrer Heroic-Pendant auch nicht. Individualität? Keine Spur.

Instanzen finde ich eher karg, spaßig aber null Anspruch. Wer es schon bei WoW leicht fand, schläft hier ein. 

Und die Risse... zwar gibt es ganz gute Sachen für die Punkte, aber es ist immer das gleiche:

Phase 1: X Mobs töten
Phase 2: Y Mobs töten
Phase 3: Zwischenboss töten
Phase 4: X Mobs und Y Mobs töten
Phase 5: Endboss töten

Und DAS wird dann als Innovation verkauft?

Ganz positiv finde ich die Invasionen auf die Ländereien durch die Mobs. Wenn man den Angriff nicht abwehrt, fallen irgendwann alle Stützpunkte und die Questgeber liegen tot im Staub und es erscheint die Meldung: Die Freimark ist gefallen! Und dann - nichts. Die Invasion verschwindet wieder und gibt sich wohl damit zufrieden, die Questgeber umgehauen zu haben. Der einzige Nachteil, den man durch das Nicht-Erledigen der Invasionen bekommt: Es taucht kein dicker Boss und damit auch keine epische Marke auf. Das ist alles.

Da komme ich zum letzten Punkt: Ich hab WoW wegen dem ganzen Erfolgs- und Markenterror aufgehört. Überall gibts nur Punkte und Marken. Und bei Rift ist es das allergleiche. Nur, dass man hier die Epics schon auf Level 15 bekommt. Und dann lese ich im Handelschannel, dass man sich hier wenigstens seine Items noch "erarbeiten" muss... da muss man sogar in WoW für seine Items mehr tun als hier.


----------



## Azerak (27. März 2011)

Um nochmal auf die Frage zu kommen: 
Was würde für euch ein next gen ausmachen?

Das erste was mir da einfällt sind die Bosse. 
Eine größere Auswahl an Mechaniken und insbesondere die Nutzung der Umgebung wäre mir wichtig.

Boss positionieren und den Boden wegsprengen damit er in eine Untere Etage stürzt wo der Kampf anders weiterverläuft.

Stalagmiten die man runterschießen muss um den Boss zu festzunageln um dann mit der Gruppe vom Platz zu fliehen 
und den Boss mit heißem Dampf zu schädigen...

Es gibt etliche Mechaniken aber ich denke derzeit scheitert es daran dass diese Events lange dauern würden um sie zu programmieren.
Da ist es dann doch Masse>Klasse.

Auch das verbessern bzw modifizieren von Fähigkeiten fände ich wirklich super!

Ein - für mich tolles - System wäre in etwa:

Man hat einen seiner Skillbäume und steckt dort 31 Punkte rein.
Nun hat man pro Punkt 2 Fähigkeitenpunkte zur freien Verfügung. Diese kann man in die Fähigkeiten dieses Baums stecken.

Als Beispiel:
Heilende Anrufung
90 Mana
3 Sekunden Castzeit
Heilt 300-500 

Verbesserungen:
Hinterlässt einen HoT der 4% pro investierten Punkt bis maximal 40% der initialheilung über einen Zeitraum von 3 Sekunden heilt.
Erhöht die Heilung um 3% pro investierten Punkt bis maximal 30%
Verringert die Castzeit um 0,1 Sek pro Punkt bis maximal 0,5 Sek
Verringert die Manakosten um 3% pro investierten Punkt bis maximal 15% 
Gewährt eine Chance dass die Zauberzeit der nächsten Anrufung um 1,5 Sek verringert wird.  Pro Punkt 7% Chance bis zu maximal 35% 
Gewährt einem weiteren Ziel im Umfeld im Umfeld 5% der Heilung. Pro Punkt trifft dieser Effekt ein weiteres Ziel bis zu einem maximum von 5.

Also man kann in jeden dieser Effekte Punkte investieren je nachdem was man von den Effekten lieber haben will.
Maximal zu investierende Punkte für heilende Anrufung: 12


Und sowas für jede Fähigkeit. Ich fände es super!
Ich habe die Hoffnung dass irgendwann ein wirklich Innovatives MMO kommt... irgendwann :-)


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2011)

Stimmt, die Models der Items sind zum Teil echt ein schlechter Witz. Zu wenig und auch bei epischen Sachen oft das gleiche Design, wie irgendein 08/15-Teil. Also, hier muss man auch nochmal kräftig Arbeit investieren, dass geht so mal garnicht. Ich will kein BlingBling wie in Wow, der realistische Style in Rift gefällt mir deutlich besser, aber man merkt doch, dass hier nicht viel Mühe reininvestiert wurde.
Es gibt auch unter der Maßgabe, dass es einigermaßen realistisch aussehen soll, dutzende Varianten, eine Axt oder was auch immer optisch zu gestalten. Und der Char-Gen ist wirklich auch ein Witz.
90% von dem, was man da generieren kann, endet in einer übelsten Hackfresse. Frisuren sind fast alle eine Katastrophe. Auch da könnte man nochmal überarbeiten.



Azerak schrieb:


> Und sowas für jede Fähigkeit. Ich fände es super!
> Ich habe die Hoffnung dass irgendwann ein wirklich Innovatives MMO kommt... irgendwann :-)



Dann schau doch mal, was Guild Wars 2 vor hat. Das könnte eines werden. Vielleicht jetzt nicht bei Bossmechaniken, was mir persönlich aber auch Rille ist,
weil ich eh nicht so der Ober-Raider bin, sondern lieber PvP betreibe, aber vieles, was die bisher so angekündigt haben, klingt für mich schon innovativ.


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> *..., dass man sich hier wenigstens seine Items noch "erarbeiten" muss... da muss man sogar in WoW für seine Items mehr tun als hier.*



Ohoh, nein, das stimmt nicht 

Klar gibt´s für fleißige Invasions-Bekämpfer und Rifter schon auf Stufe 15 die ersten Epics, aber die bekommt man nur im 10-20er Gebiet so leicht weil dort aufgrund der Masse an Spieler dauernt eine Invasion aufgeht - sonst dauert es sehr lange, sogar als Barde, bis man mal einen epischen Stein bekommt und das Planarit sollte man sowieso auf die Quellmotoren sparen. 

Die Expert-Dungeons sind eine echte Herausforderungen und dauern sehr lange, und wenn du dann bei einem Run in eine Ini mit 6 Bossen nichts bekommst bist du über deine Marken sehr froh, denn da kannst du schonmal einen ganzen Nachmittag verbringen, gerade wenn du wie ich frisch 50 bist. Full-Epic hab ich generell bis jetzt erst einen in Meridian gesehen. 

Innovativ ist Rift nicht, das stimmt, sowohl die Rift´s kennt man schon als öffentliche Quests, die Quests ansich sind großteils einfach stinklangweilig (es gibt aber einige Ausnahmen, aber eben erst später!), aber das die Geschichten hinter den Quests fad sind, das stimmt nicht - im Gegenteil, bei Wow haben sie mich extrem gelangweilt, hier habe ich gegen Ende hin sogut wie jede Quest auch storytechnisch verfolgt. Aber ganz ehrlich, Stufe 45-50 war ein Krampf, bin froh, das ich es endlich geschafft habe.

Den Rüstungsmodellen kann ich nur halb zustimmen, bei mir hat sich noch nie ein Rüstungsteil dem anderen geglichen, scheiße schauen sie aber dennoch oft aus, vorallem die dicken Ledermäntel für die Schurken...

Wenn dich schon im 20er Bereich die Lust verlässt, ist das Spiel wohl tatsächlich nichts für dich. Bei mir begann das auf und ab mit Stufe 45, jetzt auf Stufe 50 ist die Motivation aber wieder voll da =)


----------



## Thoraxos (27. März 2011)

Was soll man dazu sagen, ich meine muss jeder selbst Wissen ob es ein Next-Gen MMO ist. Ganz ehrlich das selbe wird auch in Guild Wars 2 und STWOR so sein das am Anfang hohe Euphorie und dann später Ernüchterung kommt weil das und dies und trallala nicht richtig ist. Das wird auch in 10 Jahren noch so sein und denke es muss jeder selbst was er/sie für MMO s spielt und glücklich damit ist. Ich muss gestehen mir gefällt es und level gerade 4 Chars ganz langsam hoch und habe nicht den drang das Endcontent so schnell wie möglich zu zocken da ich die Lust/Zeit auch nicht habe. Für Leute die 24 std solche Games zocken wird man nie zufrieden stellen da die immer was zum meckern haben.

Zockt was euch Spass macht und geniesst es.


----------



## orkman (27. März 2011)

die kritik is sowas von schlecht ... als wenn in anderen spielen wie wow die chars unterschiedlicher aussehen wuerden ..., ich hab mir nen goblin erstellt und 2 wochen spaeter noch einen ... komischerweise habe ich nachher erst bemerkt dass beide gleich aussehen da es nur 5 frisuren , 3 gesichter , 5 farben und co gibt ...

ich möchte hier auf keinen fall auf alle deine punkte eingehen ... aber deine kritik is die bis jetzt schlechteste die ich gelesen habe ... von wegen 0 8 15 pvp ... natuerlich sind die bg's aehnlich wie in anderen spielen jedoch haben sie bei weitem mehr spass zu bieten ... wie im SG (schwarzer garten) wo der hauertraeger dmg bekommt und co.


----------



## Efgrib (27. März 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Allerdings um es vorweg zu nehmen: Solch ein großartiges Event gibt nach dem Silberwald nicht mehr.
> Mehr schein als sein?  Im bezug auf die Rifts muss man hier mit einem klaren Ja antworten.



das ist nicht wahr, jede zone hat ihre großen invasionen!


----------



## Cerastes27 (27. März 2011)

Also ich muss mittlerweile nach jetzt 3 Wochen Spielzeit und jeder Klasse auf Lvl 22-27 sagen, dass es sich sehr monoton spielt in mancher Hinsicht. Was questmäßig an Cataclysm allerdings besser sein soll weiß ich auch nicht, es gibt in Rift schon ein paar lustige Quests, wie die im Ritterposten wo man sich mal niederlegt beim Käse essen oder scheitert. Aber sonst stimmt es, es sind immer nur die typischen 0815 Quests. Bei Cata sind die Quests aber auch nahezu allesamt primitiv, ob es lustig is nen Panzer zu fahren, das find ich eher so für 7-8 jährige Kinder cool aber ich kam mir da nur "gähnend einschlafend" vor und der Zonenquesterfolg fliegt einem quasi automatisch ein, is bei Rift aber wie gesagt vom Trend auch so, wobei man da wenigstens noch teils bissl suchen muss um wirklich alle Quests zu bekommen. Auch wird man, wenns auch nicht unbedingt direkt mit Questen zu tun hat, schnell mal durch ne Elitegruppe aus nem Riss die einem übern Weg läuft umgehauen, und Elitegegner sind wenigstens im Gegensatz zum Spiel mit großem W. noch Elite und schlagen einen schnell um. 

Beim Interface hast aber die entscheidenden Neuerungen vergessen, dass man Fenster einfach verschieben, sich sein Interface schön zusammenstellen kann(ohne Addons) und dass es generell sehr flexibel ist. Also des is schon ein kleines praktisches Highlight. 

Die Klassen/Rassen finde ich nach ausgiebigem Testen, aber das fiel schon während der Beta auf, auch bissl schwach auf der Brust, einmal sehen sie zu gleich aus alle, man hat keine wirklich prägnanten Unterschied zwischen Wächtern und Skeptikern, die Wächter mögen zwar auf den ersten Blick gut sein, aber nunja, man sieht umgekehrt an einer Skeptikergruppe nicht, wieso sie die "böse" Seite sein sollen. Die Seelen sind schon gelungen, aber die Klassen halt doch sehr ähnlich. Grimmigere Völker mit bissl mehr Unterschieden hätten da mehr Feeling aufkommen lassen können. Die Völkerboni sind ganz nett aber nunja auch da wär bissl mehr Individualität noch schön gewesen.

Die Inis die ich bisher gesehen habe find ich ok, wobei Inis allein interessieren mich beim Leveln eher weniger. PvP macht Spaß ist aber auch nicht das Rad neu erfunden. Ich finde aber generell ist es mit der PvP Seele besser gelöst als bei WoW wo immer drin rumgepfuscht wurde. 

Generell ist Rift für mich aber momentan eher das Geld wert als WoW, da es eben doch mehr gibt, es neu ist, man noch AHA Erlebnisse hat, trotz veralteter Questmethodik und gewisser altbackener Dinge.


----------



## Azerak (27. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> die kritik is sowas von schlecht ... als wenn in anderen spielen wie wow die chars unterschiedlicher aussehen wuerden ..., ich hab mir nen goblin erstellt und 2 wochen spaeter noch einen ... komischerweise habe ich nachher erst bemerkt dass beide gleich aussehen da es nur 5 frisuren , 3 gesichter , 5 farben und co gibt ...
> 
> ich möchte hier auf keinen fall auf alle deine punkte eingehen ... aber deine kritik is die bis jetzt schlechteste die ich gelesen habe ... von wegen 0 8 15 pvp ... natuerlich sind die bg's aehnlich wie in anderen spielen jedoch haben sie bei weitem mehr spass zu bieten ... wie im SG (schwarzer garten) wo der hauertraeger dmg bekommt und co.




Ehrlich gesagt ist deine Antwort das schlechteste was ich je gelesen habe. Bitte überdenke das was du schreibst stellst dich nur selbst bloß.

1. Das Aussehen:
WoW ist im Vergleich ein urgestein. Aion hats vorgemacht und RIFT will ein next-gen-MMO sein.  Die Charerstellung ist ein Rückschritt das man heulen könnte und wird auch von etlichen Leuten bemängelt.

2. PVP:
Man nimmt im Schwarzen Garten den Hauer und muss versuchen ihn zu behalten. Die Idee ist sowas von nicht neu und wo da die riesige Innovation ist verschließt sich mir.
Im Endeffekt ist es CTF mit 1 Flagge.
Zudem ist es 0815 PVP. Es sind 4 Schlachtfelder die nach 4 Tagen schon keine Neuen inhalte bringen - hier fehlt das neue und atemberaubende.

Du sagst einfach nur: "Das was du schreibst ist schlecht" - und das in gruseligster Schreibweise ohne dazu zu schreiben warum.
Ich habe extra geschrieben dass erstens es meine eigene Meinung ist und zweitens Leute die Kritik nicht vertragen es nicht lesen sollen.

Auch schön ist wie du mal einfach das weiterführende dieses Themas ignorierst um deine geistigen Ergüsse zu verbreiten. Bravo!


@Efgrib
Ich schreibe ja >solch ein großartiges Event< 
Denn ganz ehrlich? In allen anderen Gebieten gab es kein Event was dermaßen groß und atemberaubend war wie der Angriff der Aelfwar.

Es gibt zwar Events - aber die meisten bieten nicht dieses riesige Aufgebot. :-)


@Cerastes27
Ich weiß nicht wie weit du Cata gespielt hast oder in wie weit du die ganzen Quests vergessen hast/konntest aber da gibt es einige sehr sehr
gut gestaltete Quests.

Bsp:
-Vash'ir: Man wird von Nager in seinem Maul durch die Pampa geschleppt und muss ihn dann die Harpune in den Kopf schießen.
-Vash'ir: Willy den Wahl befreien mit dem Totem
-Uldum: Das kontrollieren der Armeen
-Schattenhochland: Die Dorfbewohnen anheuern und sich aussuchen ob sie einen als Heiler oder Krieger unterstützen.
-Schattenhochland: Die Hochzeit der Zwerge wo der Gesichtslose die Hochzeitsgesellschaft auf Trab hält.

Sind nur 5 Beispiele. Die sind zwar auch kurzweilig aber es ist jede 4-5 Quest die so designed wird.
Das ist halt alles viel mehr in Szene gesetzt als "Bringe mir Balsam" - da kann man einfach nicht widersprechen ;-)

Es hat einfach aufgelockert.

Aber es dreht sich hier ja nicht um nen WoW - Rift Vergleich sondern um das was RIFT wirklich zu einem next-gen-mmo machen könnte/sollte.
Irgendwie driftet das hier dahin ab


----------



## Yekàró (27. März 2011)

Next-Gen-MMO hab ich mich da verlesen?!

Was soll den da Next-Gen-MMO sein, die Risse?!

Das ist ein 08/15 Game wie alle anderen auch.

Solange nichts an der Spielmechanik geändert wird ist es 08/15

In (fast)jedem Spiel ist das A und O

Tank,
Heiler,
Schaden


Lebenspunkte,
Mana,

Questen,

Instanzen,

wenn sich daran was ändert ist es Next-Gen

Nur weil jemand die Umgebung und die Grafik ändert ist es ja kein Next-Gen-MMO höchstens ein Next-MMO.


----------



## Yiraja (27. März 2011)

Yekàró schrieb:


> Next-Gen-MMO hab ich mich da verlesen?!
> 
> Was soll den da Next-Gen-MMO sein, die Risse?!
> 
> ...



seh ich genau so rift bietet nüchtern betrachtet so gut wie nix was wir nicht schon in einschlägig bekannten mmo's gesehen haben. das klassensystem mag auf den ersten blick vielseitig erscheinen am ende wirds aber so laufen wie sonst auch es werden skillungen für den raid vorgegeben und dann wars das auch schon wieder. ansonsten potenzial steckt in jedem game liegt aber in den händen der entwickler was sie drauß machen.


----------



## Cerastes27 (27. März 2011)

> @Cerastes27
> Ich weiß nicht wie weit du Cata gespielt hast oder in wie weit du die ganzen Quests vergessen hast/konntest aber da gibt es einige sehr sehr
> gut gestaltete Quests.
> 
> ...



Naja ob das gut gestaltet is, teils ja, aber man darf nich vergessen, wie Tom Chilton und co vorher vom brandneuen Wow, die ganz neue Ära, gelabert haben und was dann alles wegflog dabei, wie der Pfad der Titanen. Mit den Quests hast du schon recht teils, aber die meisten haben eines gemeinsam, sobald NPCs dabei sind machen die entweder alles schon fast allein, dein Anspruch als Spieler bzw die Gefahr zu sterben is sehr gernig/nicht vorhanden, oder sie sind total unnütz. andere Quests waren erstmal verbuggt, z.B. konnte man bei Vashyr von dem Seepferd wo man die ganzen Nagas da killt teils nicht absteigen und erstickte anfangs(selbst 2mal erlebt). Die Quests sind besser, innovativer, das wird aber durch totalen Anspruchsmangel wieder rausgehauen nach unten. Was früher echt Spaß machte, mit nem Draenei(ohne Accountequip) die Abschlussquests dort im Startgebiet, mit den Elitegegnern zu machen, wo durchaus mal 2-3 auf einmal kamen und wo man mit manchen Klassen sich richtig einen abbrechen konnte wenn man es solo gemacht hat, bissl clever mit Tränken, Verbänden und dem NPC zusammengespielt ging es mit vielen Klassen aber durchaus. Im Hinterland die Elitequestreihen, die in der Trollstadt da spielten. Das machte mir mehr Spaß, als der ganze Cata Kram, und auch wenn wie du sagst einige Quests da ganz lustig sind(liegt im Auge des Betrachters) so waren sie allesamt total anspruchslos. Und der Großteil war trotzdem nur "Sammel dies, sammel das, töte den". Den Elitezwerg(ich spielte zuletzt nur noch Horde daher keine Ahnung obs ein Allianzpendant gibt), den man im Schattenhochland als Daily umhauen muss, den warf meine Priesterin als Diszi schon solo um, als Schatten kam der kaum mal an mich ran. Das is nicht Elite, das is Gammel, und meine Priesterin trug null episches Equip(vllt 1-2Stücke nach 2Wochen). Als Vergleich mit Lvl 20 Waldläufer, in Rift, in diesem Überbleibsel in der Anfangszone, die Elitemobs, die hauen das Pet trotz dass sie lvl 16 sind mit 3Schlägen um, trotz Heal drauf, und haben mich solo einige nerven gekostet. Klar kann mans zu zweit machen, aber Elite is hier noch Elite. Bei Cata waren anfangs nur die Inis richtig schön schwer und als die Routine wurden, war das Spiel nach paar maligem Raidbesuch, einfach nur noch fade für mich.
Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, und vergleichen will ich es eigentlich auch nicht aber das hast im Eingangspost ja bereits selbst angeführt. Aber ich klinke mich hier dann auch mal aus bevors weiter abdriftet. Letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen was er spielt, trotzdem steht Rift am Anfang, ist grad mal nen knappen Monat draußen, und WoW 7 Jahre alt und 3Addons schwer, da brauchst auch mehr(meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Dakirah (27. März 2011)

Wenn Klassensystem und Risse für Euch nicht innovativ sind, dann wartet erstmal, wenn du in SWTOR und GW2 10 Wolfspelze sammeln musst. ^^

Beim Wort innovativ bekomme ich immer Ausschlag. Das hat was mit einem Test der Gamestar zu tun über das Spiel Overlord. Dort wurde die innovative Steuerung so gelobt. Ich hab die Demo gespielt und fand die Steuerung alles andere als innovativ. Sie wiedersprach teilweise einfachster Logik. Paar Ausgaben später gabs dann ein Nachtest, wo sich dann die Gamestar über die immer noch nicht gepatchete Steuerung aufgeregt hat.

Altbekanntes mit frischen Idee gefallen mir einfach besser. In Rift ist die Verpack einfach gut. Naja - ausser paar Killquest weniger und paar Eventquest wären schön.

Wenn Ihr innovative Spiele wollt, dann spielt Minecraft.


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2011)

Yiraja schrieb:


> seh ich genau so rift bietet nüchtern betrachtet so gut wie nix was wir nicht schon in einschlägig bekannten mmo's gesehen haben. das klassensystem mag auf den ersten blick vielseitig erscheinen am ende wirds aber so laufen wie sonst auch es werden skillungen für den raid vorgegeben und dann wars das auch schon wieder. ansonsten potenzial steckt in jedem game liegt aber in den händen der entwickler was sie drauß machen.



Das Klassensystem ist vielseitig. Wenn irgendjemand so dumm ist und sich gegen seinen Willen Skillungen von irgendjemanden aufhalsen lässt, dann ist er selbst schuld. Das macht das Klassensystem des Spiels deswegen nicht schlecht.
Da fehlt es dann am Spieler. Klar, wenn ich unbedingt Progress spielen will, dann skillt man halt ans Optimum. Man kann aber auch ganz normal vor sich hinraiden und da ist es bestimmt nicht erforderlich, dass man sich in ein
Skillkorsett drücken lassen muss. Und wenn, dann ist man wie gesagt selbst schuld. Da kann ich als Entwickler ja noch so tolle Skillmöglichkeiten erschaffen, wenn der Spieler zu blöd ist, diese anzunehmen, dann hilft das nichts.
Für solche Leute macht man dann am besten nen zusammengeschnittenen Talentbaum wie in Wow, wo man kaum Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten hat. Nichts anderes haben solche Spieler verdient.


----------



## Berserkius (27. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Klassensystem ist vielseitig. Wenn irgendjemand so dumm ist und sich gegen seinen Willen Skillungen von irgendjemanden aufhalsen lässt, dann ist er selbst schuld. Das macht das Klassensystem des Spiels deswegen nicht schlecht.
> Da fehlt es dann am Spieler. Klar, wenn ich unbedingt Progress spielen will, dann skillt man halt ans Optimum. Man kann aber auch ganz normal vor sich hinraiden und da ist es bestimmt nicht erforderlich, dass man sich in ein
> Skillkorsett drücken lassen muss. Und wenn, dann ist man wie gesagt selbst schuld. Da kann ich als Entwickler ja noch so tolle Skillmöglichkeiten erschaffen, wenn der Spieler zu blöd ist, diese anzunehmen, dann hilft das nichts.
> Für solche Leute macht man dann am besten nen zusammengeschnittenen Talentbaum wie in Wow, wo man kaum Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten hat. Nichts anderes haben solche Spieler verdient.




RICHTIIIIIIIGGGGGGGG


----------



## Headhunter94 (28. März 2011)

Zum Thema Itemdesign...
Klar gibts in Rift vllt nicht viele Skins aber da sagt ihr es gibt in WoW viele?!
Als Wotlk rauskam gabs für jede Rüstungsart vllt ~3 Skins ebenso für Waffen aller Art.
In Cata eigentlich genau dasselbe lediglich in Bc bzw. Classic war die Skinvielfalt größer. Wobei man auch bedenken sollte, dass sowas wie Skins in jedem Patch sein können und eingentlich kein allzu großes Manko darstellen, falls denn oft neue dazu kommen.

Alles in allem sollte man nicht vergessen: Rift ist nichtmal einen Monat online und die Leute erwarten einfach zuviel finde ich, denn wenn man mal vergleicht wie Classic beim start lief (habs net selbst erlebt aber hab genug davon gehört) ist Rift dabei schonmal ne ganze Ecke besser weggekommen, denn lediglich der anfängliche Servermangel war ein Problem.

Also: Rift, so wie jedem Spiel auch, noch etwas Zeit lassen sich zu entfalten und erstmal etwas zu entwickeln, denn wirkich sagen wie gut es ist kann man, finde ich, erst wenn das Spiel vor dem ersten Addon steht.

&#8364;: So hab mal sogut wie alles hier gelesen und muss sagen: OMG! Wenn euch Rift nicht gefällt bzw. einige Aspekte daran hört auf zu spielen aber dann heult hier nicht eckenlang rum und versucht den die das Gegenteil beweisen eins reinzudrücken.
Der Vergleich Rift - WoW hinkt total und ganz nebenbei sind die ganzen Qs in Cata/Wotlk kein Schiss Innovativ! Sie sind altbekanntes anders Verpackt. Ich meine wer wirklich die Qs mit der Truppenbefehligung in Uldum Innovativ findet der setzt die Latte aber gaaaanz schön niedrig, weils am ende nur ne Killq is wo man den Spieler wo hinter geklemmt hat wo er dann was semi-taktik ausübt...
WoW ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie es ein Spiel mit soviel Budget dahinter und vermeintlich guten entwicklern nach nunmehr 6 Jahren sein könnte und das liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass die Entwickler selbst mit einer Rosaroten Brille durchs Spiel wandern. Die Entwickler von Rift setzen an nem besseren Punkt an, weil sie auf die Comm. hören aber nicht die dummen Heulkinder die ohnehin schon übertriebenes weiter überspitzen müssen ,hierbei blicke ich auf die vollkommen Entstellte PvP Balance und die Vereinheitlichung der Klassen, nein, denn sie gucken was konstruktives durchdachtes Feedback ist. 

Wie auch immer ich finde atm kaum noch Spaß in WoW undder vermeintliche goldene Ritter Cata der ankam alles zu verbessern nach dem desaströsen Wotlk war nur eine Farce, da die wirklich guten Änderungen immer mehr unter den Teppich gekehrt wurden, bis man sie aus der Neuerungsliste strich, was beim Pfad der Titanen zb mal wirklich unsinnig war und einfach peinlich diesen als schwer umzusetzen zu bezeichnen!

Blizz mutiert zu einem haufen Blauäugiger, stumpfsinniger, fauler Geldsäcke welche ihr genie lieber darin investieren wie sie mit ihrem Shop noch mehr Geld aus den Nutzern saugen können anstatt sich mal schnell und konsequent an eine besserung des Spiels zu setzen de facto ist Cata der größte Reinfall und reiht sich zu den vielen fehlschritten Blizzards aus jüngster Vergangenheit (Hi, Wotlk!).

Ich, auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem Spiel das wieder etwas Spaß macht, wende mich nun bald an Rift und werds testen, da die Richtung in die WoW sich anfängt zu wenden nicht die ist die ein kompetentes Kundenzufriedenheitsorientiertes Team anstreben sollte, finde ich.
Ich hoffe indes darauf mit einigen Freunden in Rift ein neues "Zuhause" zu finden und bin aber auch im Vorfeld bereit dieses mir großteils unbekannte Spiel gegen eine Horde Fanboys zu verteidigen, die die sachlichkeit wie bei allen Diskussionen in diesen Foren mal wieder völlig aus den Augen verliert und den Begriff next-Gen, obwohl Trion ihn nie nannte, viel zu oft als negativkriterium auslegt, weil nicht vorhanden...

So! Es ist spät und ich bin viel weiter vom Punkt abgewichen als ich das sollte, aber das ist nunmal meine Auffassung der Situation.


----------



## worldscorpio (28. März 2011)

wer erwartet hat in rift innovative neuerungen zu sehen, wurde mit sicherheit enttäuscht. es gibt einiges was rift eigen ist wie z.b. die risse oder das klassensystem (endlich wieder völlig sinnlos skillen dürfen, jawohl) 
wirklich neues gibt es nicht.
was für mich evtl entscheidend wird: es ist eine echt alternative zu wow. und das sagt eigentlich schon alles was man dazu sagen muss.
klar ist der ihnhalt im prinzip 0815 aber genau das ist das fazienierende daran. es ist neues 0815.
wow hat sich abgewirtschaftet, wer nach dem release von cata etwas anderes behauptet, ist noch nicht lange dabei.
rift hat alles was wow auch hat und es ist neu. ab und zu sollte man einen neuanfang wagen.
ganz davon abgesehen das rift noch ausbaufähig ist: warum sollte man als desingner nicht auf altbewertes zurückgreifen und es neu interprtieren?
ich habe aoc und aion angespielt. keines von beiden hat mich von anfang an so überzeugt wie rift.

zusammenfassend: nicht wirklich neu aber alternativ. und wenn blizzard nicht schnell was wirklich neues rausbringt, eine ernstzunehmende alternative.


----------



## myadictivo (28. März 2011)

also mir gefällt es auch gut und ich kann die teilweisen negativen aspekte auch nicht 100% nachvollziehen. ich bin jetzt aber auch erst lvl35 und hab 4 gebiete durchgequestet.

-> die quest mögen wirklich nicht inovativ sein, aber sie machen spass. klar nervt es etwas, wenn man ein gebiet questet, zum questgeber zurück kommt und der einen grade nochmal in genau das selbe gebiet schickt. aber im großen und ganzen hält sich das doch in grenzen. (ich muss gestehen ich bin auch niemand mehr der die texte groß liest, nur vereinzelt)
aufgrund der mobdichte (oder meiner unfähigkeit) sind die quests teilweise auch ne herausforderung, wenn man alleine zockt. also gestern hatte ich schon auch leichte frust momente, wenn da halt leider 4er gruppen stehen (die sogar noch 2-3 level unter einem sind) und ich sie nicht down bekomme  auf jeden fall ists nicht mehr dieses brain afk umgekloppe wie in wow, wo eh jeder entweder die accountsachen hat oder sonstwie eine ein-mann-armee ist und alles mit einem schlag wegbolzt.

-> ich habe doch während dem leveln die möglichkeit mich völlig frei zu entscheiden was ich tun will. queste ich, melde ich mich dazu noch für pvp an. geh ich risse schließen ? oder einfach nur landschaft erkunden, artefakte sammeln, dabei vll spotts abgrinden, berufe pushen und co ? also langweilig wird mir eigentlich nie

-> die skins gefallen mir sehr gut. ich hab auch keine lust auf diese *blinke-blinke* scheisse aus wow. es macht mir spass, ein neues teil anzulegen, und wenn dadurch auch nur ein punkt irgendwo verbessert wird. die skins gefallen mir, selbst wenn sie sich wiederholen. momentan ist mir das noch nicht so aufgefallen.

naja all das verbunden mit einer mir völlig neuen und unbekannten spielumgebung macht schon was her. man "erlebt" das spiel einfach, lernt immer was neues, hat immer noch einen "aha-effekt" und rusht nicht einfach durch nur um asap maxlevel zu sein. aber ich bin auch nur ein casual der in der woche wenns hochkommt 10 stunden zockt, sich erfreut und gut ist. wer natürlich jeden tag stunden dran sitzt, hat vll schneller ein sättigungsgefühl..nicht mein problem


----------



## Lari (28. März 2011)

Zum Thema Invasions Events und nur im Silberwald respektive Freimark gibts ein so großes, schön in Szene gesetztes: Das stimmt nicht.
Es gibt pro Gebiet 2 - 3 kleinere Invasionen, die vom TE genannten "verteidige und schließ Risse + hau den Bossmob um". Es gibt aber auch größere Events, welche aber auch nur starten, wenn wirklich viel in der Zone los ist. Und dann ists natürlich noch vom Zufall abhängig.
Beispiel Wundwaldregion:
Dort gibt es ein Event, bei dem man nicht verteidigt, sondern angreift. 3 Große Raidencounter sollen fallen, um Schritt 2 einzuleiten. Summa sumarum waren mehrere Wächter Schlachtzüge sowie mehrere Skeptiker Schlachtzüge unterwegs, und wir haben es knapp nicht geschafft Schritt 2 zu beenden.

Also es gibt sie, aber sie kommen selten


----------



## tekkon123 (28. März 2011)

ich spiele jeden tag mehrere stunden und auch mir ist nicht langweilig.im gegenteil,meistens weiss ich gar nicht was ich zuerst machen soll.
langeweile ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.bin ich nicht in expert dungeons unterwegs,grinde ich ruf,sammle artefakte,wobei ich immer wieder fasziniert bin wo die überall zu finden sind,oder mach erfolge,oder bringe meine berufe weiter,schliesse rifts,stoppe invasionen,erkunde die welt,färbe meine ausrüstung,suche drop quests,mache pvp,rätsel ein wenig,probiere neue skillungen und freu mich wieder eine andere seelen kombo zu testen.
was ich bisher noch nicht gemacht habe:in der hauptstadt stehen und rumgammeln.
I <3 rift


----------



## Zylenia (28. März 2011)

Seh ich auch so,das muss jeder selber wissen,ob es ihn Spass macht.
Das ist nur deine persönliche Meinung,danach kann sich jetzt niemand richten.
Das Spiel ist erst auch kurz auf den Markt,das wird sich erst Entwickeln wenn es länger läuft,das ist bei jeden MMORPG so.
Es werden neue Dinge dazu kommen,alte Dinge verändert usw.
Das passiert aber erst im Laufe des Spiels,ob dir das Spiel nun gefällt oder nicht,ist wie gesagt nur eine persönliche Meinung. 

Das gleiche wird auch bei SWTOR sein ( worauf ich ja warte^^ )
Einige gehen voll in den Spiel auf,Story like wie KOTOR usw.
Andere drücken die Story weg und ballern auf max. Level und wundern sich warum da sowenig zutun ist.
Haben den Content schon durch,das dauert auch da,bis neues kommt . 
Das wird auch Quests haben mit,hol mir dies,bring mir jenes,kill den da.
Das sind eben MMO Quests,die sind in jeden Spiel drin.


----------



## Ashgard (28. März 2011)

Was soll ein "Next-Gen"-MMORPG sein? Chars leveln automatisch? Quests sind 0815? Quests sind in jedem RPG 0815, egal
ob das eines der hochgelobten Singleplayer-Spiele ist wie Gothic (oder Grafikblender wie Dragon Age).

Spielt z.B. mal die Questreihe rund um die Werwölfe im Dämmerwald. Absolut klasse erzählt, nur wenn man die Quest mit den
ganzen Questtexten auf "töte 10mal X" beschränkt, ist es Standard, das stimmt. 

Und nein, was oft gefordert wird, bitte keine durchgehende Vertonung. Ich drück das beim Singleplayer-RPG schon immer 
weiter weil ich Untertext-Lesen schneller bin.


----------



## Myriu (28. März 2011)

Ich finde Rift alles in allem sehr gut. Ich lvl meinen Main am Tag höchstens 2 Stunden ganz gemütlich damit ich noch lange etwas vom lvln habe.
Es macht einfach Spaß ohne großen Druck mal Quests zu erledigen oder schnell ein paar Rifts und Invasionen zu beseitigen. Oder nebenbei Berufe zu skillen.
In dieser schönen Abwechslung ist mir, (bin "leider" schon fast lvl 30^^) bisher wirklich noch nicht langweilig geworden.


----------



## Lopuslavite (28. März 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Zum vierten kann ich so nichts schreiben.
> Immerwacht hat Wartezeiten von 30min+ für ein bg.
> 
> 
> ...





Also wollte nur mal auf diese 2 Punkte eingehen!

1. Spiele auch auf Immerwacht und für ein BG warte ich komischer weise nie länger als 5 bis 6 minuten !?


zum 2. Habe mir nochmals eingehend die Homepage angeschaut,videotrailer angeschaut usw aber NIERGENS etwas gefunden wo TRION sagt es sei ein Next-Gen MMORPG !
Entweder hast du das nur vom hörensagen oder hast ne Quelle die mir gänzlich unbekannt sei.



Jeder hat das recht auf freie Meinung aber das Problem ist das es schon tausende andere Treads gibt mit genau der gleichen Thematik!Aber was sollen diese bezwecken?

Ein Spiel schlecht hin zu stellen was gerade mal einen Monat auf dem Markt ist?

Lasst Trion doch erst mal ein bisschen Zeit!

Leider ist es aber so das viele Spieler einfach vom ultra WOW so beeinflusst sind weil sie damit groß wurden oder was auch immer das sie leider anderen MMOs keine Chance lassen wollen!


----------



## Resch (28. März 2011)

Ich bin seit 3Tagen bei Rift dabei. Habe vorher und zocke auch noch nebenbei WoW. Zurzeit log ich mich bei WoW nur noch für die 3 Raidtage ein.

Es stimmt schon, Rift bietet nicht viel "Innovatives", aber es ist neu (für mich: die Welt, die Klassen, die Inzen), man kennt nicht "Jeden Baum mit namen" wie es bei mir in WoW der Fall ist. Bei Rift gibt es für mich noch etwas zu entdecken. Das ist es was es zur Zeit noch so spaßig macht.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde steckt einiges Potenzial in dem Spiel und viele erwarten einfach zu Viel für ein Spiel was frisch auf dem Markt ist. Man kann nicht ein 6Jahre altes WoW mit einem ein Monat altem Spiel vergleichen. Gebt ihm etwas Zeit sich zu entwickeln.


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> 1. Spiele auch auf Immerwacht und für ein BG warte ich komischer weise nie länger als 5 bis 6 minuten !?


Kommt wohl auf die Zeiten drauf an - wenn man aber die Beiträge zu den Warteschlangen sieht kommt mir das irgendwie spanisch vor.
Ich sollte meine Zeiten überdenken. ^^




Lopuslavite schrieb:


> zum 2. Habe mir nochmals eingehend die Homepage angeschaut,videotrailer angeschaut usw aber NIERGENS etwas gefunden wo TRION sagt es sei ein Next-Gen MMORPG !
> Entweder hast du das nur vom hörensagen oder hast ne Quelle die mir gänzlich unbekannt sei.



Man sollte schon zu sich ehrlich sein was man genau durchsucht hat. 
Und das geht nun an all diese Flamer die hier meinen ohne Fakten mich anmachen zu wollen. Sucht euch die Dinge raus oder seid einfach mal leise denn hier jemanden von der Seite anfahren ohne Ahnung ist peinlich!

Fakt ist: Im Video auf der Website von RIFT wird folgendes gesagt:

"Rift ist die nächste Generation vollendeter Onlinespiele.  Vollendet heißt: Vom start weg bietet es alle Features die man von einem Weltklasse MMO erwartet.
Nächste Generation heißt: Es ist ein MMO das das Genre neu definieren wird"

QUELLE: http://eu.riftgame.c...edia/videos.php 
Video:  Ab durch die Risse! 

Das ist sogar noch nen Schritt weiter als "next generation mmo" nähmlich Arroganz die EXTREM viel verspricht was es nicht einhält.


Und an die Leute die meinen Spiel doch was anderes:
Der Text ist nicht nur negativ ausgelegt wie ihr vlt bemerkt - es ist nirgends unfair bewertet o.ä.  
Ich habe hier nur geschrieben was man eigtl erwarten kann. Mal davon ab dass hier genauso viele Thread kommen "Ist RIFT wie WoW".
Also so what?

Mal davon ab dass ich nirgends geschrieben habe: buhu alles scheiße ist nicht wie WoW. 
Ich habe die Versprechungen genommen und sie mit dem abgeglichen was wirklich geboten wird - dass da RIFT an einigen Stellen nicht gut wegkommt
ist jawohl nicht meine Schuld.
Zudem schrieb ich am ende:  Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt.
Nur wie es sich entwickelt ist NICHT entscheidend für den derzeitigen Stand. Ich habe nirgends geschrieben dass es das nun war und es eh nie besser wird.

Sagen wir mal jemand will wissen wie es bei RIFT abläuft da ihm aus hdro die langweiligen Quests nerven - der sieht hier: aha mehr ist hier DERZEIT auch noch
nicht dann kann ich mir das Geld sparen - denn die 30&#8364; sind für einige Menschen viel Geld.
Und was hab ich davon? +1 im Post Zähler.  Was habt ihr davon für Nachteile? Gar keine denn die Überschrift sagt aus worums geht - wen das Thema nervt 
braucht nicht raufdrücken 

;-)




Weitere Beiträge auf die ich eingehen möchte:



Lari schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch größere Events, welche aber auch nur starten, wenn wirklich viel in der Zone los ist.
> Also es gibt sie, aber sie kommen selten



Hm, nicht ein einziges mal irgendwas großes mitgekriegt. Dann sollte man da dringend mal was dran überarbeiten.
Denn ein Inhalt der fast nie präsent ist (hab ewig im Wundwald gehockt) ist irgendwie wenig erwähnenswert.
Aber änder ich ab. 






Ashgard schrieb:


> Was soll ein "Next-Gen"-MMORPG sein? Chars leveln automatisch? Quests sind 0815? Quests sind in jedem RPG 0815, egal
> ob das eines der hochgelobten Singleplayer-Spiele ist wie Gothic (oder Grafikblender wie Dragon Age).




Da brauch ich nicht groß drauf eingehen. Wenn du nichtmal im Ansatz die Vorstellungskraft hast was "innovativ" in einem
Spiel sein könnte dann ist es verlorene Mühe es versuchen dir näher zu bringen.

Mal davon ab dass deine aggresive und provokante Art mir eh egal sein kann. Fantasielos ²²


----------



## tekkon123 (28. März 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auf die Zeiten drauf an - wenn man aber die Beiträge zu den Warteschlangen sieht kommt mir das irgendwie spanisch vor.
> Ich sollte meine Zeiten überdenken. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


nein.du schreibst was DU denkst.die punkte die du aufgeführt hast,sind mir nicht negativ aufgefallen.
und ja,rift ist ein next gen mmo,weil sie es geschafft haben zum start ein fertiges,fast bugfreies unglaublich motivierendes spiel auf den markt zu bringen,wärend mann bei allen in letzter zeit auf den markt geworfenen mmos dafür bezahlen musste beta tester zu sein.

wenn dich das alles nervt,ist es eben nicht das richtige für dich.
und ich bin nur froh,das du mich nicht beraten hast.dann hätte ich ein richtig gutes mmo verpasst.


----------



## The Dude (28. März 2011)

Tatsächlich ist die Marketingstrategie natürlich kontrovers zu beurteilen - daran entzünden sich ja schon fast zwangsläufig Diskussionen ("next gen mmo", "not in azeroth anymore")... ich denke allerdings da wird bewusst provoziert um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen (ist ein durchaus sinniger Marketingansatz wenn man will).

Ich finds nur Schade, dass der next-Gen Anspruch so gern als "Messlatte" (leider zwangsläufig ohne exakte Kennzahlen, weil vermutlich jeder next-gen-mmo für sich selbst anders definiert) für nicht-professionelle Rezensionen (bitte nicht krumm nehmen - ich meine damit nur: nicht von Berufsschreibern verfasst^^) hergenommen wird.

Ich für mich beurteile ein MMO inzwischen nach der einfachen Frage ob es mir (und wie lange es mir) Spaß macht - und den Anspruch erfüllt Rift im Augenblick auf jeden Fall (und sollte das nicht mehr gegeben sein, kündige ich einfach das Abo - weil ich Kunde und damit König und für meine Freizeit selbst verantwortlich bin).


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> nein.du schreibst was DU denkst.die punkte die du aufgeführt hast,sind mir nicht negativ aufgefallen.
> und ja,rift ist ein next gen mmo,weil sie es geschafft haben zum start ein fertiges,fast bugfreies unglaublich motivierendes spiel auf den markt zu bringen,wärend mann bei allen in letzter zeit auf den markt geworfenen mmos dafür bezahlen musste beta tester zu sein.
> 
> wenn dich das alles nervt,ist es eben nicht das richtige für dich.
> und ich bin nur froh,das du mich nicht beraten hast.dann hätte ich ein richtig gutes mmo verpasst.



Rosarote Brille und so. Kritisieren heißt nicht automatisch dass diese Person es nur für nicht ausgereift findet sondern kann auch ganz objektiv geschehen.
Findest du wirklich dass zb Invasionen sich einfach anhäufen sollten statt gezielt alle Basen zu belagern?

Trotzigerweise wirst du eh "nein" sagen. Und dennoch wäre es eigtl ganz nett wenn man die Invasionen abfangen muss weil sie sich sonst zu sehr verstreuen.
Derzeit laufen in diesem Beispiel zb. 10 Invasionen zu 1 Punkt und stehen rum.

Und was das richtige Spiel für mich ist hast du nicht zu entscheiden.
Wenn next generation für dich "fast bugfrei" ist dann wäre 1. RIFT keins (Denn es gibt Bugs zu genüge.. rosarote brille und so)   2. Würden wir alle zu hause mit Schallplattenspielern sitzen: Die funktionieren  fast ohne Fehler und man braucht schließlich keine Weiterentwicklung.

Ich mein es ist 6 Jahre her das WoW zb raus kam. Es GIBT die Möglichkeiten die Spiele weitaus intressanter zu machen ;-)

Naja what ever. Mir gefällt RIFT gut allerdings ist es bei weitem nicht dass was ich 2011 <-! erwarte von einem PC Spiel ;-P
Tut mir soooo Leid ;(




The schrieb:


> Ich finds nur Schade, dass der next-Gen Anspruch so gern als "Messlatte" [...] hergenommen wird.



Es als Messlatte zu verwenden wäre wohl eher unglücklich - es gibt schließlich keinen Vergleich.
Doch es wird ja ganz bewusst vom Hersteller gewählt um neugier zu erwecken - was aber zur Folge hat dass
damit auch eine gewisse Einzigartigkeit/Besonderheit versprochen wird.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich es in diesem Fall bewusst wähle.



The schrieb:


> *Ich für mich beurteile ein MMO inzwischen nach der einfachen Frage ob es mir (und wie lange es mir) Spaß macht* - und den Anspruch erfüllt Rift im Augenblick auf jeden Fall (und sollte das nicht mehr gegeben sein, kündige ich einfach das Abo - weil ich Kunde und damit König und für meine Freizeit selbst verantwortlich bin).


Das sollte - nein MUSS der Anspruch sein den ein Spiel erfüllen muss damit man es spielt.
Dennoch kann man aus ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTEN (Hier scheinen einige zu denken dass ich eine RIFT-Kritik-Bibel schreiben wolle) schonmal 
entnehmen was es in der Grundlage bietet.

Hier muss man allerdings darauf achten die Intelligenz der Leser mit einzubeziehen. 
Das dies eine Grundlage ist scheint einigen auch nicht in ihrem Oberstübchen präsent zu sein.

Denn was man am Ende aus einem Bericht entnimmt ist immer die EIGENE Entscheidung.
Es ist nur ein grobes "Was erwartet mich, was haben andere erwartet und was bemängeln sie?"
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## tekkon123 (28. März 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Rosarote Brille und so. Kritisieren heißt nicht automatisch dass diese Person es nur für nicht ausgereift findet sondern kann auch ganz objektiv geschehen.
> Findest du wirklich dass zb Invasionen sich einfach anhäufen sollten statt gezielt alle Basen zu belagern?
> 
> Trotzigerweise wirst du eh "nein" sagen. Und dennoch wäre es eigtl ganz nett wenn man die Invasionen abfangen muss weil sie sich sonst zu sehr verstreuen.
> ...


spielst du das selbe rift wie ich?bei mir laufen grosse invasionen so ab,das so ziemlich jeder questhub angegriffen wird und nicht nur einer.
und das rift ein paar WENIGE bugs hat,ist,habe ich mit FAST schon ganz gut getroffen.
und was du an wow intessant findest,ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus,das du zb quest meinst in denen mann irgendwelche fahrzeuge usw nutzt,finde ich persöhnlich total langweilig.hätten die sowas in rift eingebaut hätte ich das kritisiert.
geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.das hat nichts mit einer rosaroten brille zu tun.ich habe halt andere ansprüche wie du.
ps:mir hat wow so gefallen wie es war.nicht was daraus geworden ist


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

Fahrzeuge? Mit nichten...
Guck einfach mal oben was ich meinte... nicht nur den Eingangspost lesen und dann die daraus resultierenden Beiträge ignorieren.
Hab da ein paar Beispiele und was ich da mit den Quests meine.

Zu den Invasionen. Habe ich wohl unglücklich umschrieben. 
Derzeit ist es halt so dass es oftmals dazu kommt das einige Invasionen sich an einem Ort einfinden und dort dann einfach stehen bleiben.
Wird ein anderes Ziel nicht angegriffen oder wurde befreit stört sie das nicht. Sie stehen mit (in Stillmoore zb sehr oft gesehen bis zu 60~)  etlichen Mobs an einem Stein.

Hier wäre es einfach wünschenswert würden die Invasionen intelligent auf Widerstand reagieren. Schließlich sind wir auch nicht blöd und stellen uns einfach an einen Stein. ;-)
Aber ich möchte nochmal anmerken was dort auch steht: "Trion hat hier noch genügend Zeit nachzubessern"
Nicht: "Alles scheiße ich kündige abo 13€/Monat !!!!!!elf"


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Naja ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern dich explizit angesprochen zu haben also?
> 
> Btw wenn du Hyperbeln so bierernst nimmst läuft bei dir vllt was schief...


 
 Du hast es allgemein formuliert und somit bin ich da nun mal dabei. Außerdem geht es mir nicht darum. Es geht mir darum, dass konstruktive Kritik als "rumheulen" bezeichnet wurde und um deine schwachsinnige Aussage, man solle was anderes spielen, wenn es einem nicht gefällt. Kein Schwein hat etwas dagegen, wenn du Kritikpunkte aufgreifst und Gegenargumente bringst. Aber nicht auf dieser Ebene, in dem du die Leute als Heuler bezeichnest und sagst, sie sollen gehen, wenn ihnen was nicht passt. Was soll das bitte für ne Aussage sein? Mir macht Rift Spass. Vieles find ich gut und einiges aber auch mangelhaft. Und darüber kann man diskutieren. Und damit will ich dann auch niemanden "eins reindrücken", wie du so schön sagtest, sondern einfach nur aufzeigen, wo in meinen Augen noch Luft für Verbesserungen ist. Und eine Sache sind eben die Skins. Sie sind zahlenmäßig als auch qualitativ mangelhaft. Was Wow da bieten kann, interessiert mich nicht, denn aktuell spiele ich Rift. Ich hab zwar absolut nichts dagegen, wenn jemand das Spiel als Vergleich nimmt, aber nur, weil Wow am Anfang auch wenige hatte und von mir aus auch heut noch wenige hat, macht das Rift deswegen nicht besser.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2011)

Es nützt ja auch nichts WoW damals mit Rift heute zu vergleichen. Da muss man schon WoW heute nehmen ... einfach weil beide Spiele sich parallel gegenüberstehen. 

Ich hatte in meiner Preview (siehe mein Blog) Rfit sehr stark mit WoW verglichen, weil die Spiele so ähnlich sind. Auf Gamers Global, wo ich die Preview auch veröffentlicht habe, wurde ich von den Fans dafür in Grund und Boden gerammt. Sicher habe ich viele Kritikpunkte angeführt aber ich habe auch immer gleichzeitig gesagt, dass es ein sehr gutes Spiel ist. Ich würde ihm eine Wertung von 85 Prozent geben. Nur das interessiert die Fanboys nicht. Ein negatives Wort und sie werfen mit Beschimpfungen um sich, wirklich mal "objektiv" kann man "sein" neues Spiel(zeug) wohl nicht mal anschauen, leider.


----------



## Todeswolf (28. März 2011)

*Next-Gen-MMo-Rpg ..*.

kommt wohl auf die Sichtweise an ... Ein neuer Rasierer wird auch als Next-Gen angekündigt und hat dann eben 4 stat 3 Klingen ^^

in Rift finde ich die* Invasionen* durchaus als Next-Gen-MMo denn es ist eine tolle weiter Entwicklung von den ÖQ aus WAR, bieten gute Unterhaltung und richtiges MMo mit 20-60 Spieleren ...
sowas kann man zb. in WoW ewieg suchen 

Die Invasionen sind ein Teil , den ich jetzt schon bei anderen MMoRpg´s vermissen würde  darum hoffe ich das man diese Idee auch bei Anderen Spielen übernimmt , bzw. noch verbessert , denn ich denke hier ist noch einiges machbar !


----------



## Mahoni-chan (28. März 2011)

Die Argumentation einiger Leute ist sowas von haltlos, da weis ich gar nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll...

Die Definition von NextGen ist: "die wirst du hier vergeblich suchen" - denn es gibt keine Definition:
NextGen - Nächste Generation - Ein neues Spiel
Neu - besser als das alte?
Eine andere Definition dafür gibt es nicht! Das muss zu aller erst einmal verstanden werden.


RIFT ist ein Top Spiel mit genug Inhalt um die Spieler derzeit am spielen zu halten. Der erste Content Patch ist schon angekündigt, da sind sehr viele der Spieler noch nicht einmal 50 (ich selbst gerade kurz vor 47)...

Die World-Events sind das "NextGen"-Element - wem das nicht passt, bitteschön. Deswegen aber grundlegend von einem schlechten Spiel zu sprechen... Natürlich sind Meinungen diesbezüglich immer subjektiv, aber ein wenig Objektivität würde der ein oder anderen Betrachtungsweise nicht schaden.


Ich bin anfang des Jahres von WoW abgesprungen. Ich brauchte einen Tapetenwechsel, WoW wurde mir zu eintötig.
RIFT hat mir genau das geboten. Eine Welt die anders ausschaut, welche sich ander anfühlt und in welcher noch so manch kleine Details schlichtweg anders sind. Dass vieles gleich ist stört dabei wenig. Es ist und bleibt ein MMO - da gibt es einen strikten Verlauf. Die Levelphase ist insgesamt recht gut gehalten, wenngleich ich das derzeitige Prinzip von WoW "für wirklich JEDES Level eine ansprechende Instanz" da besser finde. Aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch.

RIFT ist ähnlich, RIFT ist anders, MIR macht RIFT Spaß!


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Die Definition von NextGen ist: "die wirst du hier vergeblich suchen" - denn es gibt keine Definition:
> NextGen - Nächste Generation - Ein neues Spiel
> Neu - besser als das alte?
> Eine andere Definition dafür gibt es nicht! *Das muss zu aller erst einmal verstanden werden.*



Von Grund auf ist dieses Argument in diesem Zusammenhang falsch. 
Schreib ich es halt nochmal  

TRION selbst hat in Bezug auf RIFT klar definiert was dies bedeutet:

"Rift ist die nächste Generation vollendeter Onlinespiele. Vollendet heißt: Vom start weg bietet es alle Features die man von einem Weltklasse MMO erwartet.
*Nächste Generation heißt: Es ist ein MMO das das Genre neu definieren wird*"

QUELLE: http://eu.riftgame.c...edia/videos.php 
Video: Ab durch die Risse!
Das musst DU und die anderen verstehen die das nicht lesen ;-)
Und durch sowas entstehen Erwartungshaltungen.

Und das es genug Spielinhalte bietet stimmt - je nach Spielerart - aufjedenfall. Wurde auch nicht bestritten. 
Trotzdem gibts ohne Diskussionen und schlussendlich Feedback auf lange Sicht keine Verbesserung die für die Spieler wünschenswert ist.
Von daher kann man sowas ja einfach mal in die Runde werfen - tut ja nicht weh ;-)


----------



## Mahoni-chan (28. März 2011)

Ach das Ganze ist wirklich ein Zitat von TRION?
Naja, in diesem Zusammenhang dann wahrlich ein Eigentor. Das Genre neu zu definieren ist meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht mehr möglich. Es können aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur noch Dinge aus verschiedenen Spielen richtig zusammengewürfelt werden, was im Endeffekt dann ein besseres Gesamtergebnis bedeutet. Für mich ist dies jedoch keine "neue Definition"
Hätte mal gerne das angesprochene Zitat in englischer Sprache, da hört sich das vlt. sogar ein wenig unschärfer an ^^


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

Gute Idee mal die englische Version genauer anzuhören - wird ja gerne mal ein wenig was "umformuliert" 

In diesem Fall aber scheinbar nicht so gravierend - verstehe das umgangssprachliche am Ende nicht :<

Hier die Seite:
http://eu.riftgame.c...edia/videos.php

Name des Videos:
Enter the Rift


----------



## Mahoni-chan (28. März 2011)

Danke für den Link, nun mal reingehoert

Ganz schnell übersetzt:
NextGen bedeutet, dass es das Genre ERWEITERN wird, von dem Tag an, an welchem es herauskommt.

Und genau das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit der unglaublichen Dynamik der Spielwelt geschehen. In Zukunft wird man nämlich definitiv mehr dynamik in Spielwelten erleben.


----------



## Azerak (28. März 2011)

Das Problem ist dass advance viel heißen kann.
Da es nicht meine Muttersprache ist kann ich nur raten was gemeint ist. 

"weiterentwickeln" wäre zb eine übersetzung die die viel Spielraum lässt. 
Aber wie gesagt: Ich kann nur raten was in wirklichkeit gemeint ist - dazu reicht deutsches Schulenglisch 
durch Redewendungen / verschiedene Bedeutungen leider nicht aus.

Fremdsprache halt =D


----------



## tear_jerker (28. März 2011)

das selbe mit advanced wollte ich auch grad sagen 
ich denke nicht das man bei advanced einfach nur in dem ontext von erweitern spricht. next gen heißt ja (nur fürs schaubild nochmal das offensichtliche) next generation sprich nächste generation. würde es die alte generation bloß erweitern würde next gen nicht passen.
aber ich denke das hier bewusst ein solches wort genommen wurde um sich auf verschiedene interpretationen berufen zu können.
das es im deutschen eindeutiger übersetzt wurde, kann da auch schon der hinweis sein wie es eigentlich gemeint ist. schließlich sitzt hinter beiden aussagen trion und die werden bei einer übersetzung schon keine sinnverfehlung eintreten lassen.


----------



## Rotel (28. März 2011)

Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach mal aufhören das tolle Spiel immer mit diesem verr **** WOW zu vergleichen? Wer wird wohl der Erste sein der kapiert, dass dieser Vergleich hier einfach keine Sau interessiert?

Rift ist einfach nur ein gutes Spiel, dass speziell wenn man zu zweit oder sogar in ner ganzen Gruppe unterwegs ist, jede Menge Spass macht. 

Es gibt keine "Non-plus-Ultra" Skillung die von 100'000 Leute genutzt wird. Es ist alles noch neu, der Umgangston ist gut, bald kommt (bereits) der erste Content Patch...was will man mehr? Wenn ich Innovation will kauf ich nen Dyson Staubsauger.


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2011)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

